# Your top five essentials for cutting



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

What would yours be? Whether it's a certain food, supp etc. anything that you would have to use towards your own cut.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Sugar free jelly

Dnp

Green tea


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Diet,diet,diet diet and diet again.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Diet,diet,diet diet and diet again.


Care to elaborate? Five things you would have in your diet?


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

1.calorie deficit

Thats it pal


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Water, fats, offal, fibre and willpower.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Small cal deficit

2. Atleast 1g protein per lbs bodyweight

3. Enough fats for natty test

4. 10g fibre for every 1000 cals

5. Fill rest with whatever the fvck you want

6. Keep weights heavy, high reps ain't going to cut sh!t

Yes I'm a rebel and went for 6 :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nutrition on point

training on point

Recovery plan on point

Cardio

Gear

in that order


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ecstasy, HIV, Sore throat, no money, death


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Steroids, meat and valium


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Correct plan, consistency, consistency, consistency, consistency.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Understanding of what's about to happen from loved ones

Diet

Training

Tren


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lower carbs

HIIT

Will power

Thermolipid

Staples for my mouth!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Nutrition on point
> 
> training on point
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the top 4. But if you are a natty then forget the 5th.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andyhuggins said:


> Totally agree with the top 4. But if you are a natty then forget the 5th.


well if your a Natty number 5 is additional supplements not covered in number 3


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well if your a Natty number 5 is additional supplements not covered in number 3


Out of interest Paul which additional supps would you use as a natty?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cardio is not essential for cutting.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

So far I have found Cajun, piripirri, oregano, salt and pepper my best friends for making otherwise bland meat an enjoyable feast :thumb:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> So far I have found Cajun, piripirri, oregano, salt and pepper my best friends for making otherwise bland meat an enjoyable feast :thumb:


Can't forget the garlic


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nutrition timed carb diet with high days and low days

Heavy training with shorter rests

Cardio

Rest well

Clen

Last time a cut a did this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> Cardio is not essential for cutting.


it is for me


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is for me


x2 cant see how it couldn't be essential!?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Diet, enough protein, willpower, cardio, consinctency


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> x2 cant see how it couldn't be essential!?


You could just have a bigger deficit, or just take longer cutting. I never do cardio when cutting and I think it's safe to say I've still done a good job.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

L11 said:


> You could just have a bigger deficit, or just take longer cutting. I never do cardio when cutting and I think it's safe to say I've still done a good job.


Just how long would you be cutting for then? Id rather be feeding my muscles more and doing cardio than barely eating.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Just how long would you be cutting for then? Id rather be feeding my muscles more and doing cardio than barely eating.


How much cardio do you get up to in contest prep? How many sessions per week? LISS, HIIT, or both?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Only tried LISS mate, start off at 30mins every day fasted cardio.

Then a few more weeks in I add in pre bed 20-30 mins cardio.

Then the last 4-5 weeks I add 20mins post workout.

So the most it gets to is:

30mins fasted in the morning.

20mins post workout.

20mins pre bed.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Only tried LISS mate, start off at 30mins every day fasted cardio.
> 
> Then a few more weeks in I add in pre bed 20-30 mins cardio.
> 
> ...


That's similar to a contest bodybuilder who I know. He does 30 mins morning fasted LISS cardio and then nearer to the contest he adds additional 30 mins LISS cardio in the evening. He doesn't do HIIT. He gets into excellent shape like this. Try googling him - his name is Aureliano Ammassari.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Triple espressos.

BCAAs.

Sugar free jelly.

All of the water.

Someone to whinge and bitch at


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Just how long would you be cutting for then? Id rather be feeding my muscles more and doing cardio than barely eating.


Depends how fat I got..? Personally I'll never get into a shape where I'll need to cut for more than 4 weeks. Bare in mind that we're not all competitive bodybuilders.

I never got why people choose to take arguments to an extreme to make a point, no one said anything about barely eating.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Nutrition on point
> 
> training on point
> 
> ...


When cutting, do you still perform your weight training sessions in the same manner mate - in terms of frequency, volume and intensity, or do you slightly dial it down and pay more attention to recovery due to the increase in cardio?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I also like to have a weighing scale when I cut so I know how much I weigh lol kind of an essential for me


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

1) Cut carbs

2) Increase HIIT training usually boxing

3) Caffeine

4) Fibre

5) Set up swear jar


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> When cutting, do you still perform your weight training sessions in the same manner mate - in terms of frequency, volume and intensity, or do you slightly dial it down and pay more attention to recovery due to the increase in cardio?


i train M/W/F i have done since 2010 be that off season or pre comp buddy i have grown just fine and competed at a high level using this training style


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i train M/W/F i have done since 2010 be that off season or pre comp buddy i have grown just fine and competed at a high level using this training style


So your weight training stays exactly the same and the only things you add and manipulate is diet and cardio.

Nice and simple


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

1. Cal defict

2. Cardio

3. Weight training

4. Cheat meal

5. an understanding wife


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> So your weight training stays exactly the same and the only things you add and manipulate is diet and cardio.
> 
> Nice and simple


i never said that  i said the frequency stays the same since 2010 i have used 3 different training methods that fit into a 3 day routine, currently i train the whole body 3 days a week in one form or another.

a lot of my clients use a rotational system increasing training days over a 15 week period


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> That's similar to a contest bodybuilder who I know. He does 30 mins morning fasted LISS cardio and then nearer to the contest he adds additional 30 mins LISS cardio in the evening. He doesn't do HIIT. He gets into excellent shape like this. Try googling him - his name is Aureliano Ammassari.


He does get into rather good shape haha.



L11 said:


> Depends how fat I got..? Personally I'll never get into a shape where I'll need to cut for more than 4 weeks. Bare in mind that we're not all competitive bodybuilders.
> 
> I never got why people choose to take arguments to an extreme to make a point, no one said anything about barely eating.


Id hardly call this an argument id say its a discussion, im not saying that you're wrong am i? Im simply telling you what i would do and questioning your methods which i feel is perfectly reasonable.

I also never said that we were all competitive bodybuilders.

Barely eating referred to the bigger deficit that you were suggesting, please forgive me if this came across as if i meant you were suggesting an apple a day and that's it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> He does get into rather good shape haha.
> 
> Id hardly call this an argument id say its a discussion, im not saying that you're wrong am i? Im simply telling you what i would do and questioning your methods which i feel is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> ...


Listen to @Chelsea,

He's done a great job at cutting every bit of muscle and fat from his legs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Listen to @Chelsea,
> 
> He's done a great job at cutting every bit of muscle and fat from his legs


Thanks mate..........wait :ban:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Id hardly call this an argument id say its a discussion, im not saying that you're wrong am i? Im simply telling you what i would do and questioning your methods which i feel is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> I also never said that we were all competitive bodybuilders.
> 
> Barely eating referred to the bigger deficit that you were suggesting, please forgive me if this came across as if i meant you were suggesting an apple a day and that's it.


Oh no I meant argument in the sense of "a reason or set of reasons given in support of an idea, action or theory" as opposed to "an exchange of diverging or opposite views, typically a heated or angry one.".

In regards to the bigger deficit, lets take your average person on here who goes to gym 4 times a week. His TDEE is about 3000 calories. He wants to cut so he drops his cals by 500 and adds in 30 mins cardio every session burn roughly 100 calories per 10 minutes, so he burns an extra 1200 calories a week this way. Now he could just drop his cals by another 170 a day and be in roughly the same defict. He'd be consuming 2300 calories a day, which I personally don't see as that low.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

L11 said:


> Oh no I meant argument in the sense of "a reason or set of reasons given in support of an idea, action or theory" as opposed to "an exchange of diverging or opposite views, typically a heated or angry one.".
> 
> In regards to the bigger deficit, lets take your average person on here who goes to gym 4 times a week. His TDEE is about 3000 calories. He wants to cut so he drops his cals by 500 and adds in 30 mins cardio every session burn roughly 100 calories per 10 minutes, so he burns an extra 1200 calories a week this way. Now he could just drop his cals by another 170 a day and be in roughly the same defict. He'd be consuming 2300 calories a day, which I personally don't see as that low.


Excellent i was worried for a second it was going to get heated or angry and i had forgotten my Tren 

I get what your saying even though its a pretty big generalisation of what the average person does in the gym but personally the positive effects of cardio far out weigh those of just lowering the calories to mirror the amount burnt through exercise.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

So far I've tried cutting using Ultimate Diet 2.0 (carb cycling diet) without cardio and another time just by reducing calories and with loads of cardio. I prefer the latter because I feel that I personally cut better without reducing calories too drastically and by doing plenty of cardio. Of course this is hardly a scientific study as such, keeping all other variables the same etc. Just my impression of how my body responds to doing two different systems.

My top five for cutting are the following:

- plenty of fasted cardio (I did HIIT)

- high protein, sufficient amount of good fats, overall low carbs

- weight training program remained unchanged, essentially a low-volume routine based around compound lifts

- occasional cheat meal to keep myself sane

- post-cut it is important to only VERY SLOWLY raise the calories (this is where alot of people - myself included - frequently feck up)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i never said that  i said the frequency stays the same since 2010 i have used 3 different training methods that fit into a 3 day routine, currently i train the whole body 3 days a week in one form or another.
> 
> a lot of my clients use a rotational system increasing training days over a 15 week period


going to bump the earlier post of what sup's would you recommend for a natty on a cut? Im also curious about this


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ballin said:


> 1) Cut carbs
> 
> 2) Increase HIIT training usually boxing
> 
> ...


When you say cut carbs....Do you mean completley and replace with fats or just reduce


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

1. Coffee

2. Meat and nut breakfast

3. Preparation on special food work days (cafe day, curry day. Make my own so don't feel left out lol)

4. Cadburys highlights

5. Frozen berries (half defrosted with sweetener sprinkled on, v v v low cals, high fibre, highly nutritious and smashes cravings lol)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

1 - Cardio

2 - Spinach

3 - Chicken

4 - Water

5 - Clen

:thumb:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

1. Skiploading

2. ECA

3. Sugar free jelly

4. Pepsi Max Cherry

5. Superpump Max


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> When you say cut carbs....Do you mean completley and replace with fats or just reduce


Me personally I more or less cut them out totally because I am carb sensitive. I then have a refeed meal once or twice a week.

Don't take my word as gospel I don't have a 6 pack and train more for strength than looks :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Willpower

Oh and some nandos cards from resten


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is for me


Because of your metabolism now,did you hammer cardio when you were younger

Say,,,could you grow to your genetic limits hammering cardio at the same time,just

Slowing down progress in the long run,i mean if you really train hard in the gym,

Would 20 mins on a tread really make any diff.

My metab is slow now so some cadio might be of benefit,but for a young guy i

Dont think it is essential.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> Because of your metabolism now,did you hammer cardio when you were younger


no i didnt and my metabolism is fine it is just not super fast



mal said:


> Say,,,could you grow to your genetic limits hammering cardio at the same time


who is talking about hammering cardio?? this is the second time you have mentioned this why would you need to hammer it? it is part of the solution not THE solution



mal said:


> just slowing down progress in the long run,i mean if you really train hard in the gym,
> 
> Would 20 mins on a tread really make any diff.


at some point into a cut there is a need for cardio it is that or drop calories and i know i would rather eat more and drop fat than eat less which in turn slows down the metabolism



mal said:


> My metab is slow now so some cadio might be of benefit,but for a young guy i


young guys can get away with less cardio but that was not the question



mal said:


> Dont think it is essential.


then we disagree


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

nr1 the blood of chuck Norris

nr2 the balls of a unicorn

nr3 human flesh for that extra protein in the blender

nr4 my own **** ( gotta stay hydrated bear gryls style)

nr5 baby tears wrapped in bacon (any man needs bacon)


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

A diet to follow.

A training programme to follow.

Black coffee.

Cheat meal 1x per week.

Yohimbine HCL.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Crisps, diet coke (must be cans) mayo, crisps and crisps


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> at some point into a cut there is a need for cardio it is that or drop calories and i know i would rather eat more and drop fat than eat less which in turn slows down the metabolism


I did notice this myself - I noticed i felt a lot more energetic, not so deflated and my weight lose was more of a frequent weekly pattern.

Would you say in your experience eating more with cardio might even increase chance of successful weight loss?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

My five would be...

1 - Diet

2 - 1 Cheat window (not a full weekend blow out)

3 - Supersetting

4 - Slow incline jogging

5 - plenty of sex PWO (No joke, this really does help my mid section)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SCOOT123 said:


> I did notice this myself - I noticed i felt a lot more energetic, not so deflated and my weight lose was more of a frequent weekly pattern.
> 
> Would you say in your experience eating more with cardio might even increase chance of successful weight loss?


yes as the metabolism slows when calories are dropped so by eating more food you stop this happening to a degree


----------

